# Shipping company from Greece to NY



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am looking into the cost of shipping our things (either container or partial) back to NY. Any suggestions on companies to use or not use? We obvioulsy want to get the best deal and not worry about our things.


----------



## ezappas (Dec 5, 2012)

If you haven't already moved...

We are going to use the Hercules Shipping Company in Astoria Queens, NY when we move back to Greece in June 2013. They have a good reputation. Find them online.


----------

